# TEFL course in Alexandria



## Lordblacudder (Oct 26, 2011)

I was wondering if you know if these TEFL / TESOL courses are legitimate?

I am applying for one in Alexandria, Egypt. Do you know if they are legitimate?

Their websites are:


----------

